# GardX - Waxing afterwards?



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi this is my first post here

Had GardX paint protection done on my New Civic Type R. and The way it works is once u have applied the wash and wax solution they provide u with u wash it off, u then immdeidately apply the conserver solution and wash this off, and thats all u need to do. The car looks good once cleaned like this but I was wondering should I still wax the car with like a meguiars wax product after this even though GardX provide u with a wash AND WAX solution? Do u think it would reduce the effectiveness or have an effect on the GardX system if I applied something like the Adv Tech Wax paste from Meguiars? Does anybody out there have GardX on their car and still wax there car afterwards and do u getter better results doing this or notice any sort of difference?

Any help would really be appreciated. 

Zak


----------



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone?????? And if so what type of wax????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CRAGGLE said:


> Anyone?????? And if so what type of wax????


only taken you nearly four years to ask that :lol:
most dealer applied protection isn't applied properly and at inflated cost. a nice wax on it's own would be a better option - less complicated to use as well


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

These sort of products are simply long life sealants. The company that makes them wants you to keep buying their maintainence products hence the wash and conserver products. Any gentle ph neutral product will be fine and the conserver is just like a rinse aid product that enhances the water beading properties so the car looks just treated again. As above, many valetors have never been trained properly on the application of these products and they are often applied to poorly prepped cars. 

You are fine to apply a non abrasive wax over the top if you want but if you ever have any problems and try to claim against the manufacturer (highly unlikely) they may have the technology to take a swab test and find that you have applied a wax on there which will void any kind of warranty they gave you.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------

